# TTing Backwards Changes Turnip Prices on 1.2.0



## ThePhantom (Apr 23, 2020)

I think this is a hidden change after the new update. Before, you could time travel within the same half-day and keep the same turnip price. For example, if your Wednesday PM price was 500 at 3pm and you TT'd back to 1pm of that same day, the price would stay the same.

However, now if you TT backwards even 1 minute, the nooklings' turnip price will change to something completely different. My turnip prices were around 500 at 2PM. I wanted to extend the amount of time so I could host people so I TT'd backwards to noon of the same half-day. Now the nooklings are telling me they'll buy for 149. This is a warning to those who regularly host and want to extend the time.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow yikes. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Believe (Apr 23, 2020)

YIKES


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 23, 2020)

I remember this being in NL or some other AC game, if you TT'd it would always negatively affect your turnip prices. I think if it's been added secretly in this update, the effect may always be negative but I guess this needs to be tested for people to be wary of.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I remember this being in NL or some other AC game, if you TT'd it would always negatively affect your turnip prices. I think if it's been added secretly in this update, the effect may always be negative but I guess this needs to be tested for people to be wary of.



It was Wild World where time traveling ruins turnip prices. Although GameFAQs reported this as a glitch, turnip prices at Tom Nook’s were always below 100 Bells per turnip. I don’t know why it was this way, but it sure was a major problem with Wild World.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 23, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It was Wild World where time traveling ruins turnip prices. Although GameFAQs reported this as a glitch, turnip prices at Tom Nook’s were always below 100 Bells per turnip. I don’t know why it was this way, but it sure was a major problem with Wild World.


Ah yes I used to time travel a lot in WW, I guess that's where I remember it from. I guess it was punishment for TTing, but if they never brought this back to CF and NL then maybe it just randomly affects turnip prices now.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 23, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It was Wild World where time traveling ruins turnip prices. Although GameFAQs reported this as a glitch, turnip prices at Tom Nook’s were always below 100 Bells per turnip. I don’t know why it was this way, but it sure was a major problem with Wild World.



That doesn't sound like a glitch to me. It sounds intentional. This NH change sounds intentional to me too. It's just trying to punish TTing. 

They have precident for punishing TTers in this same update. That was likely the reason why they lowered the ABD interest rate. I think they're trying to disencourage people from TTing. But if that's true, I don't think either change will prevent people from TTing.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't TT so this doesn't effect me at all lollll


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> That doesn't sound like a glitch to me. It sounds intentional. This NH change sounds intentional to me too. It's just trying to punish TTing.
> 
> They have precident for punishing TTers in this same update. That was likely the reason why they lowered the ABD interest rate. I think they're trying to disencourage people from TTing. But if that's true, I don't think either change will prevent people from TTing.



They already made time traveling partially unreasonable as soon as they made this game (i.e. events are time locked in real life). But there’s one thing they still haven’t done. The stock in Nook’s Cranny still randomizes, and you can still dig new fossils everyday. Add to that, you can get notes in bottles. But you’re right. Other than the negative consequences of time traveling (like losing villagers, losing flowers, more weeds, and bed hair), people were able to time travel in ACNL without any real negative consequences, gaining an unfair advantage over others. Therefore, Nintendo had to reduce the negative impact time traveling has done in the game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 23, 2020)

To go along with this post, I'm seeing reports that special NPCs can't be TTed back to anymore either. So let's say for example that 2 days ago Celeste had visited. Before, since you knew the day she visited, you could TT back 2 days and she'd be there again. It sounds like that no longer works. It randomizes which NPCs are there if you TT backwards, when it didn't before.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> To go along with this post, I'm seeing reports that special NPCs can't be TTed back to anymore either. So let's say for example that 2 days ago Celeste had visited. Before, since you knew the day she visited, you could TT back 2 days and she'd be there again. It sounds like that no longer works. It randomizes which NPCs are there if you TT backwards, when it didn't before.


I thought that was normal? I TT a lot and CJ and Flick (that isn't in their set days) disappear if I TT back and forth and there would be no guest NPCs altogether and that's pre-update...?

Pre-update, you could TT abuse Celeste from another person's island. NOW that is I want to be tested if it's now null.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 23, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I thought that was normal? I TT a lot and CJ and Flick (that isn't in their set days) disappear if I TT back and forth and there would be no guest NPCs altogether and that's pre-update...?



I don't TT, so I'm just saying what I've been hearing. I have heard other people say they've grinding out all of Celeste's recipes by repeatedly TTing back to a night she was there, since normally you can only get 1 recipe from her per night.

This could just be for Celeste, and the other NPCs didn't work the same. I don't know.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't TT, so I'm just saying what I've been hearing. I have heard other people say they've grinding out all of Celeste's recipes by repeatedly TTing back to a night she was there, since normally you can only get 1 recipe from her per night.
> 
> This could just be for Celeste, and the other NPCs didn't work the same. I don't know.


I'll gather data because I'm curious! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow this is going to make entry fees for the turnip prices higher for sure!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Wow this is going to make entry fees for the turnip prices higher for sure!


Not looking forward to it. Yeesh. Imagine the unironic 10NMT entry fees for 200 bells l0l anna oop.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Not looking forward to it. Yeesh. Imagine the unironic 10NMT entry fees for 200 bells l0l anna oop.


Well I just thought of something maybe this isn't that bad because now it changes more frequently so maybe people can reset for higher prices but just less time?


----------



## Sloom (Apr 23, 2020)

wow
I don't tt, but it's pretty crap for people like me who got a great price in the morning lol. way less time to take advantage of it than if you get a good price in the daytime


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 23, 2020)

I figured this would happen :C 
Hopefully it doesn't mess up the market too much with fees. I mean they're already so high, I can't imagine what it will be like now that time is so limited.....
Best bet is for people to keep in small groups that check for turnip prices daily and work within those rather than hoping to get into an island with limited time for nip prices while a ton of other people try at the same time.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Well I just thought of something maybe this isn't that bad because now it changes more frequently so maybe people can reset for higher prices but just less time?


That's tricky because if the "good price" is at Morning, then they probably will extort it hard because of the short timeframe. Maybe it's not as bad if everyone set it to Afternoon prices tho.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Dormire said:


> That's tricky because if the "good price" is at Morning, then they probably will extort it hard because of the short timeframe. Maybe it's not as bad if everyone set it to Afternoon prices tho.


Yea more so for afternoon prices, but either way its not helping the turnip fee situation at all


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 23, 2020)

I dont think theyre trying to “punish TTers”, i just think theyre trying to minimalize exploiting good turnip prices.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Yea more so for afternoon prices, but either way its not helping the turnip fee situation at all


We're in a hell of a roller coaster ride, TTer or not. Oof. I am NOT gonna look forward to the Turnip Exchange entry fees.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 23, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Best bet is for people to keep in small groups that check for turnip prices daily and work within those rather than hoping to get into an island with limited time for nip prices while a ton of other people try at the same time.



Highly recommend this. I have a small group of people I know IRL and we cooperate to find the best turnip prices. While we don't always get a large spike, it sure as hell beats waiting in long queues and paying massive entry fees.

(they are pretty upset that I lost the 500+ turnip price though )


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 23, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Highly recommend this. I have a small group of people I know IRL and we cooperate to find the best turnip prices. While we don't always get a large spike, it sure as hell beats waiting in long queues and paying massive entry fees.
> 
> (they are pretty upset that I lost the 500+ turnip price though )


Definitely!!
And if you have a TTer in the group who doesn't mind going to a Sunday it can be a really good profit. Sadly I am that TTer in my friend group so days we have good prices I'll not really play for like 2 hours so they can all buy more turnips 2 or 3 times but!!! It's great having the option to do that opposed to waiting to see if anyone online has a good price, low fee, and allows you to go more than one time.  
Hopefully youll get another spike soon c:


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 23, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Definitely!!
> And if you have a TTer in the group who doesn't mind going to a Sunday it can be a really good profit. Sadly I am that TTer in my friend group so days we have good prices I'll not really play for like 2 hours so they can all buy more turnips 2 or 3 times but!!! It's great having the option to do that opposed to waiting to see if anyone online has a good price, low fee, and allows you to go more than one time.
> Hopefully youll get another spike soon c:



Agreed! All of us are TTers because we're trying to cycle out villagers and chase our dreamies, so we don't mind landing on a Sunday to make a profit. Definitely interested to see what other aspects of TTing have been shadow nerfed.


----------



## Meira (Apr 23, 2020)

Does this apply to full days as well? If I had the price of 500 on Tuesday, can I travel back to Tuesday and get that same price? Or has that completely changed too?


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 23, 2020)

Meira said:


> Does this apply to full days as well? If I had the price of 500 on Tuesday, can I travel back to Tuesday and get that same price? Or has that completely changed too?



I would imagine that any form of backwards TT would change the price, but I personally haven't tested it myself.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Interest rate cut, turnip price change.

TTERS - Nintendo encourage Time Traveling. 

Game set match Check mate!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Interest rate cut, turnip price change.
> 
> TTERS - Nintendo encourage Time Traveling.
> 
> Game set match Check mate!


Do you need therapy because I think you need it. I don't know why you're so hellbent on demonizing TTers. Also can't you see it affects non-TTers too? They CAN be penalized with the same thing because we all both save money in our ABD and some buy turnips despite not TTing. (Imagine oversleeping or forgetting to check turnip prices?) Like? ? ?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

oop there he is again it was only a matter of time


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Lol so you'll miss out on getting a couple disparate peoples NMTs and cash. My condolences


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> Lol so you'll miss out on getting a couple disparate peoples NMTs and cash. My condolences


That's a really unfair assumption to make.

I don't TT, but sometimes people TT backwards an hour or two to ALLOW more people to come and sell their turnips at a high price; no entrance fee needed. 

I s2g when people do nice stuff for others if they TT it automatically makes them satan in this community. I hate it.


----------



## Mel-uwu (May 21, 2020)

I just had this happen to me today, my turnip prices where 511, because I got out of work at 7:00 p.m. I I knew I was not going able to have time to host, so I travelled backwards 2 hours and my turnip prices changed to 139. I wish I looked this up earlier. I’m so sad.


----------

